# How long was it until your period arrived after BF'ing?



## abbyw (Nov 30, 2005)

I just stopped BF'ing recently. 

When should I expect my period to return after BF'ing?

Abby


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi,

After having our ds I was desperate for AF to return so I could start ttc again and ended up going to the Doc's about it. She told me that whilst most had a period within a couple of months of stopping feeding others may have to wait up to 6 months, but I got mine roughly a month after the last feed.

Chux xx


----------



## nutkin-noo (Jan 14, 2007)

hi abby

im the opposite to you my little boy is 11 months my periods came back at 8 months even though i was still breastfeeding a small amount just the last feed and the middle of the night one. I have had my three periods but the little monkey seems to be demanding more of the gold top!!! Im desperate to get going again so have given myself two weeks now to ween him off. 


How old iss your little one?? 

I am a great fan of accupuncture had it when i had icsi with my son and i know lots of girls swear by it for making their af reguluar and help control the hormones.. might be worth a try! 

Good luck
love nutkin


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Well from the previous posts it has a 'how long is a piece of string' type question.

I stopped b/f at 11 mths but period (much to my intense irritation) came back when DD was only five months and still virtually exclusively b/f.

Poll


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

My ds was bf until 17 months and my periods still returned when he was 4 months!!

Helen xx


----------



## Snorkmaiden (Mar 22, 2005)

AF arrived at six months post partum, when I began introducting solid foods, but still breastfeeding.


----------



## andy99 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi there

I breast fed my twins until they were a year old, hadn't had a period and got pregnant naturally when the girls were 10months old eeek..


----------



## Wizz (Nov 6, 2002)

hi andy - wow congratulations - just wondered - how did you realise that you were pregnant?...


----------



## andy99 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi there

I just started to feel really grotty but it wasn't until I was about 9 weeks pregnant that I relaised..


----------

